# Just caught my goat sitting down



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Lol. Just caught a pic of my goat, Cedar, sitting. Lol.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

That is so cute! Is she expecting? My 1st freshener did this last spring when she was close to the end. She kidded with twins. She looked so miserable.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Nigerians and a couple other breeds like Boers can sit, we have a couple goats that do it too


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

No. My goat is just fat. Lol. She was laying down and I got a picture of her right as she was getting up.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My chubby girl used to do that, haha!


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

She is taking another nap right now. If I can catch a pic I'll send it.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

lol! she is very cute! i found my picture of eclipse, she was so relieved to get those babies out!


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Caught a pic of Cedar laying down.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Crazy4Goats said:


> Caught a pic of Cedar laying down.
> View attachment 101929


i love her markings


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks! I do too. God sure did a great job when He created her!


----------



## fcdairygoats (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a goat that sits. I have pics but can't find them at the moment.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

good pic - what a beautiful goat


----------



## GoatKid1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Cute! I let my goats go in the backyard today with my supervision. The only time I have seen my goats sitting is on my lap, my goats are too hyper to stay in one place too long


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Lol. Thanks. I think she's pretty too!


----------



## GoatKid1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Came in to their enclosure last night, finally got a photo of one sitting down


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Mine do that as well, it is really cute.

Here is one of mine from the past.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Mine do that as well, it is really cute.
> 
> Here is one of mine from the past.


i love this picture, very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is Zoey this morning.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

We have a young doe that sits on the top step of the back porch with her front feet on the next step down.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

I read this post yesterday and then went out to feed and Lol, one of my goats was just sitting there. Silly Praline!


----------



## Saddlebronc (Sep 4, 2015)

RPC said:


> This is Zoey this morning.


That picture reminds me of the "Help - I've fallen and I can't get up" commercial...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL. all cute.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I have 2 goats that like to sit, when they're pregnant and also when they're not! Molly and her daughter, Joy, who I think just learned it from her mom! Here Molly is sitting and Joy was just standing in front of her when I happened upon them.  They are both pregnant and due shortly.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Mine do that as well, it is really cute.
> 
> Here is one of mine from the past.


Love that picture, Pam!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## GoatKid1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Here's Sunshine sitting down. Each night they sleep together in a curled up ball, with their friend the chicken (until we get more chickens very soon). I will try to take some photos of them tonight.

I also got a completely opposite photo of Dawn, one I entered to "petoftheday.com". Here's one of the photos that I submitted on their, the one they showed on the top of the page when she won.


----------



## GoatKid1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Opps, I noticed Sunshine is laying down in the photo, not sitting. Oh Well, That's the closest I have.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All cute.


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

I put Cedar in the corner for time out. Lol


----------

